# Audi TT Power Steering Pump Issue



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

Good Morning, I am trying to diagnose an annoying issue that has to do with my power steering. Okay, when the car is cold (as in not started yet), like in the morning, the power steering works as it should for a few minutes without any whines ( if there are any noises, they are very quiet). After driving for a few minutes of driving, and I come to a stop and turn the wheel, it will whine as if it has no fluid in the system, and has very little power steering assist. If I rev it up a little bit while it is hot, then it will give me some power steering assist but whine very loudly as if it has not fluid in the system. The power steering has been like this ever since I bought it. 

What gets me is the fact that it works for the first few minutes of driving it but then the power steering assist vanishes. I have flushed the fluid multiple times, and currently have the system full of the green CHF 11S power steering fluid. There are no signs of leaks anywhere in the system, and the reservoir is always at the full mark. When I open the reservoir cap while the engine is running, I can't see any movement at all, regardless if I am turning the wheel or not, no motion in the reservoir at all. I do not know if that has anything to do with it but I thought that I would mention it.

Also, when driving at highway speeds, I do not know if it is normal but it seems that the steering is very light feeling. I don't know if it is supposed to feel like that but it is especially light at around 80 on the interstate. Like i said, Idk if that is normal, or that is just how the car drives, but I thought that I would also mention that too. 

I do not mind buying a new pump as they are dirt cheap but I don't wanna waste money and time either. 

One more thing to add, there is a plug connected to one of the power steering lines, and I unplugged the plug just to experiment, and it still had the same symptoms as before. idk if it has Variable steering assist but whatever that connection does, it does not affect my problem on or off. 

If you have made it this far, then I appreciate you reading my complete novel I wrote about this but any help would be greatly appreciated, THANKS


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

It's good that you mentioned unplugging the pressure switch didn't change anything. That is where I would start. I believe you can get the switch without buying the whole line. I would replace that first, if that is not functioning it could cause some of the symptoms you are mentioning. Try that and since it has been like that for so long, the pump may also be worn out. I would try the switch first and then if it continues try the pump.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Switch wouldn't affect anything, it's more for feedback to the ECU for engine load calculations.


----------



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah that is what i figured. I might just go ahead and buy the pump. Can you guys find a good write up on removing the pump for me? I'm sure that it can't be that hard since it is right at the bottom of the engine but would just like to have a good set of directions to guide me. Thanks


----------



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

And I have been looking EVERYWHERE for a good set of directions but I can't find any at all. There seems to be like no write ups about it I don't get it.


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

The thing that has got me thinking is the fact that the reservoir shows no movement, and I'm assuming no bubbles. We have seen ps lines clog up or start to fall apart and it will keep the pump from being able to pump the fluid through the lines and it would burn up the pumps. If I weren't sure where the issue originated, in addition to the pump I would replace the pressure and return lines as well. Just my .02


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

It's fairly easy to access. Jack up front of car, remove belly pan (if you have one), remove intercooler cross tube, (from the top) release belt tensior so that accessory belt can be removed, unbolt pump/remove lines/replace. You can see location HERE in my thread. It is the bottom pulley on the front side of the engine (oriented on the right in the picture).

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

cdketrow said:


> The thing that has got me thinking is the fact that the reservoir shows no movement, and I'm assuming no bubbles. We have seen ps lines clog up or start to fall apart and it will keep the pump from being able to pump the fluid through the lines and it would burn up the pumps. If I weren't sure where the issue originated, in addition to the pump I would replace the pressure and return lines as well. Just my .02


Good idea. Or, with pump off, disconnect lines on the other side at the rack and attempt to push air through them. Would tell you if there is a clog somewhere in a line. Just a thought though might be hard with the connectors.


----------



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow, thanks for all of the replies! I bled the system more than once when I put the new fluid in. I had the rubber hose portion of the return line spring a leak and scared me to death once. It was close to the exhaust since I have a 3" Downpipe installed, but I replace it once, and it blew right off of the line itself a soon as i started it. But ever since, it has been fine. And like is said, the thing that gets me is that the fact that it works at first when cold. Thanks guys


----------



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

I did a little investigating yesterday. I started by pulling the low pressure line going from the reservoir to the pump, that was not clogged or kinked. Next, I removed the return line going into the reservoir, I attempted to blow into it and it felt blocked, I don't know if this is normal since the car was off but I blew into it twice and could not get any air flow. I saw the the power steering cooler lines were pretty rusty (the car overall does not have much rust) but the metal lines, both the high pressure, and return line were pretty rusty. When I had all of the fluid drained from the reservoir, I blew into the reservoir from the top and put my finger over one side at a time and it flowed perfect through the low pressure outlet and I felt the slightest resistance when blowing through the return side but it was very little. 

Okay next, when I put everything back together, the fluid was drained from the reservoir using the low pressure line at the power steering pump. I know it is wrong to do but I started the car with no fluid in the reservoir and I thought that there would be at least a little fluid left in the system but I did not see much come back into the reservoir as I thought it would. I am now thinking that there could be a clog somewhere but either way, after running the pump like this for so long, I might need one before soon anyway. Thanks for your help guys, I appreciate it. Let me know


----------



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

I did a little investigating yesterday. I started by pulling the low pressure line going from the reservoir to the pump, that was not clogged or kinked. Next, I removed the return line going into the reservoir, I attempted to blow into it and it felt blocked, I don't know if this is normal since the car was off but I blew into it twice and could not get any air flow. I saw the the power steering cooler lines were pretty rusty (the car overall does not have much rust) but the metal lines, both the high pressure, and return line were pretty rusty. When I had all of the fluid drained from the reservoir, I blew into the reservoir from the top and put my finger over one side at a time and it flowed perfect through the low pressure outlet and I felt the slightest resistance when blowing through the return side but it was very little. 

Okay next, when I put everything back together, the fluid was drained from the reservoir using the low pressure line at the power steering pump. I know it is wrong to do but I started the car with no fluid in the reservoir and I thought that there would be at least a little fluid left in the system but I did not see much come back into the reservoir as I thought it would. I am now thinking that there could be a clog somewhere but either way, after running the pump like this for so long, I might need one before soon anyway. Thanks for your help guys, I appreciate it. Let me know


----------



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

Okay guys, I finally ordered a new pump last night. IMO it was a great deal; $61 with free shipping and no core. So from here, I guess I just play the waiting game. A few questions though, I should be using the green CHF 11S hydraulic fluid right? Also, what method should i use for completely flushing the PS system, with this new pump I want all new fluid in the system. Thanks


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Only thing I can add to this is that my "ps Cooler" lines were rusty as well. Since the cooler is nothing more than a few feet of line twisted up in front of the radiator I removed it completely and installed a $20 power steering cooler from Auto Zone that is a finned unit (looks like a standard aftermarket oil cooler). This eliminated all that rusty line in favor of a finned cooler and saved a few hundred $$ in the process as that line is expensive. Since it mounts on the low pressure side I just used regular clamps on the rubber lines and it has worked like this for around 2 years so far with no leaks.


----------



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## Christian_02_225 (Sep 20, 2016)

Okay guys, I got the pump swapped and IT WORKED !!!!!! Removing the pump was very easy for the most part until the topmost bolt head snapped off and the bolt was restricting it from sliding completely off. Eventually I got it off with a lot of beating with a hammer and ended up drilling the stud far enough down so I could wiggle it out of the mount. After beating it for a while (the pump)  out of no where it just fell completely off the car and hit the ground. Except for the bolt snapping, the job was pretty easy; I was able to remove the pulley with a stubby little 1/4" drive ratchet and the pulley literally fell right off, I figured it would be seized but nope. I eventually need to do a better fluid flush as there is still about 1/3 of the old fluid(s) in there but I managed to fill about 2/3 of the Pentosin 11s in there. Thanks for all of your help, I really appreciate it guys! Now next, to get a VCDS and fix my Haldex system.


----------

